# Build Micro-Manager on FreeBSD Successfully



## mbq (Apr 18, 2019)

Awesome! Now we can use micro-manager software on FreeBSD perfectly! Also, I has been built imagej on FreeBSD. These tools are very suit for microsopy and image processing.


----------

